

Show HN: Clockies - tingan
http://www.clockies.com

======
darklajid
I don't know what it does.

Landing screen without any information whatsoever, asking me to 'log in with
Facebook'.

What is this about? Ignoring my FB dislike, why should I log in to something
that I know zilch about? "Show HN" works only if you actually show something.

------
revorad
I've got something mindblowing to tell you about your app. But I must first
have your phone number and social security number. My email's in my profile.
Go for it!

------
rorrr
Your landing page sucks. I have no idea what the website is about. "Discover &
Share Future Happenings" is extremely vague.

